# 3 day old baby pigeons disappeared!!!



## dcollins387 (May 28, 2004)

Last night I discoved that my 2 three day old pigeons were gone without a trace???? Does anyone know if the parents will eat their young or would another pigeon do it?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

HI Dcollins, 

I'm very sorry to hear that your babies have vanished No, pigeons do not eat their own young under any circumstances. Where were they housed?


----------



## dcollins387 (May 28, 2004)

In a enclosed pen. The pen is about 3 feet off of the ground. The bottom is hardware cloth and the sides are poulrty wire. Any ideas of what may have happened?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

So this pen is outside? Are you using standard chicken wire? Sounds to me like something got inside and got it, perhaps a weasel or a snake. It's hard to say for sure without knowing all the details of the setup and what predators you have there, but it wasn't the pigeons themselves. So sad though


----------



## dcollins387 (May 28, 2004)

Thanks Brad. A friend of mine thinks that it was a snake as well.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Dcollins...no Problem, 

Just a recommendation for your pen. You should use 1/4" hardwire cloth for all the screened in areas, this will prevent weasels or snakes from getting in. Make sure there are no cracks any larger than a 1/4" as well where doors close. Sorry again that this has happened to you


----------



## dcollins387 (May 28, 2004)

Will do. I am relieved that the parents did not eat them. Pigeons are such great parents! They go above and beyond their duty with parenting.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your babies.

We have those snakes here in Florida and they will find any hole they can to get in when they smell eggs or babies. Besides finding the holes, you can also use nest boxes with fronts that have the 1/4" mesh, and a little door for the pigeons to go in or out. I close the door at night. You must remember to open their little door so mama pigeon can get out in the morning

The snakes are usually are active at night But I caught one literally sliding up the side of my pigeon coop in broad daylight and scared the life out of me. 

Wal Mart carries a product in their garden dept. that keeps them away.

Treesa


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi dcollins387

...Mice, Rats, Ferrets, small Weasels also...as well as Snakes...

Also how snug the Door is, or if there are any elevated openings or things they can 'open'. These are quite resourceful Creatures.

One time I came home at night, and went out to say hi to the Pigeons in my (then) outdoor aviary. One was sitting on the nest, and looked at first like she had a large heavy piece of yard rope or something hanging out of the Nest.

I got a flashlight, came back, and a snake of some kind, almost three feet long, was mosty curled up under her. She had that 'worried-confused' look and the other Birds seemed uncomfortable about it also.

Snake was mellow, had not eaten either of her two Eggs, but just liked the warmth I guess. I gently ushered the Snake on it's way.

The weather had just turned cooler at that time...which might have been something of what was up...likely the Snake was initialy considering the prospect of Eggs, then elected to hang out for that nice 'warm' Hen sitting on him instead...

Funny World sometimes...

Phil
l v


----------



## dcollins387 (May 28, 2004)

Hello to all.
I found a snake inside one of my pens all curled up in a nesting box. I ran it out of the pen. The snake slid out of the pen through poultry wire. When the snake hit the ground I chopped it up. I am sure that there are more snakes where that one came from. Very soon I will cover the poultry wire with the 1/4 inch wire. So sad for the little babies.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad the mistery is solved, but very sad for the babies. Those snakes give me the creeps!

Remember though, they love the eggs and birds and when they smell it they are getting a message to go find the restaurant that is open. It is horrible way to think, but if you think like a snake, you see, once all access is denied, they know no more food. 

Once you put the 1/4 hardware cloth and find all the little holes that are larger then a 1/4" also. They come in thru the darnest places, and they will continue to try as long as the smell of eggs and babies are there-they will find a way. They are looking for easy prey as they are in their breeding season also.

Just do all the prevention work, let them know this restaurant is CLOSED! Hopefully you won't have to kill another one, as they have a right to live too, and they will have to work harder and go after the rodent population.

Treesa


----------

